# Never Officially Diagnosed, But...



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm fairly certain that I have IBS-A. I remember when I was 14/15 i went through a bout of it...I was C for awhile, then had D, on-and-off. I guess it happened every now and then...I remember it happening during the summers on and off throughout my teenage years, and then again when I was 20. But I never really thought much about it.

In October of 2011 it started to get really bad. My bouts of D were happening at least once a week, usually. I would have the worst pains in my stomach, where I felt as if I couldn't even breathe. I felt nauseated almost all of the time. In January I saw my doctor, who referred me to a gastroentrologist. Neither of them really found anything "wrong", but suggested I take probiotics to ease my symptoms. So, I did. I've tried a few different kinds now, but found that it's not really doing all that much.

When I'm C, I'm usually in pain, feel urgencies, etc...and then suddenly the D will start. Lately, it seems to be brought on by meals. It alternates for me, though. Sometimes, it won't be so bad...the D will be spread throughout the day, and I wouldn't feel so much pain. Today was rough, though. I had a regular BM earlier in the day, probably around noontime. I ate dinner at 6:30 and suddenly had those awful pains in my stomach and sides again, I felt like I couldn't move or breathe...all of it. And I had a few episodes of D that lasted about 45 min.

It's just awful. I just turned 22, I just moved to NYC to start my career...and I'm afraid to ever go out. I'm afraid to be away from the comfort of my home, and of being sick in public. I'm afraid of getting a new roommate because I don't want to tell them and I'm always afraid to use the restroom when other people are around, aside from my family, and my ex-roommate, who was a very close friend of mine who knew about this. On top of it all, I'm a bit of an emetophobe as well, which doesn't exactly make stomachaches any easier...


----------



## Popuri1911 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm 21 with IBS-A and I can honestly agree with the fear of throwing up!!
I get nauseous all the time, it can be light or horrible. I never actually throw up but I often become very close to it.

When I feel sick I get panic, literally, PANIC. I cry, I shake, I get anxious... it's terrible.

What normally helps me is sipping Ginger ale (don't drink when you have D at the same time!), sucking sweets helps too.

I can also understand about the sudden stomach pains... It can be so tough isn't it.
When I get pains I take Buscopan, which I bought it from the local drugstore. It seems to calm the pain a bit.

Using restroom when other people are around is really scary... I can understand that as well.
I always flush the toilet at the same time with BM... it clears the *sound* I think.

x


----------



## genie09 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've had ibs since 1999, a few months ago i found a GREAT book about ibs and helpful diet. (can find it all at eatingforibs.com ) i think thats the website. anyway author is HEATHER VAN VOROUS. fennel tea has really help with the pain. and peppermint tea as well. i almost NEVER eat any red meat. no diary ,no wheat, no pork. no soda. i live in ny as well and i totally understand your struggle. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

